# dethatcher, tow-along



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm going to need to dethatch my yard this fall to remove a ton of dead weeds. I've got a thatch rake, but my yard is almost half an acre. Too much, too long, or so it seems to me. If I'm going to die from excessive yard work, I'd at least like to get some seed down first. 

So, I'm in the market for a dethatcher that will save my body and my time. I was planning on renting a gas-powered one for 50-80 dollars. However, buying my own has an appeal. A dethatcher by Sun Joe, model AJ801E, looks like a reasonable entry level dethatcher, but it is electric and would still use up a lot of time.

Then I came across this baby.

https://www.craftsman.com/products/craftsman-40-in-rear-mount-dethatcher

I could pull this with my ZTR. It looks like I would still need to rake everything up afterwards, but it should be light raking. AND, it is under 70 dollars.

Anyone have any experience with this model or similar equipment? If not, any advice more generally (other than using a pre-emergent)?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

social port said:


> It looks like I would still need to rake everything up afterwards


Hook up a sweeper behind it :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've had a few of them, they don't work that well. I bought a used power rake from a rental company for $200.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Check your local craigslist. I've seen those on mine pretty recently.

 Here's a dethatcher AND overseeder near you for $100.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like I would still need to rake everything up afterwards
> ...


and large garbage bag



ABC123 said:


> I've had a few of them, they don't work that well. I bought a used power rake from a rental company for $200.


thanks for chiming in…I certainly don't want to use my money on a product that doesn't do the job.



Colonel K0rn said:


> Check your local craigslist. I've seen those on mine pretty recently.
> 
> Here's a dethatcher AND overseeder near you for $100.


I didn't even think about craigslist. Good find. Thanks, CK.


----------

